# Lottery and Draft Thread



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Who knows what pick we will get. The Nets used to be in the high lotto perenially, and they jumped ahead for K-Mart (without much else in that draft until Redd). For as bad as our luck is, Washington has had Kwame Brown, trading Devin Harris, and trading Rubio to show for their really high picks. They did pick up Jamison, Foye, et al but not much for young stars.

Ideally we can get the top pick and then trade down one, but that is pretty unlikely. It seems that Turner would be a great pick and fit, especially if they can bring in another wing scorer like Gay. He would fit best with Evans, *sigh*. 

I really don't know what they can do with this team, they had Miller and Foye who can both shoot threes, but the team was still awful and Miller was trigger-shy. 

I'm not sure about Wall here, at least with the PG situation still muddled by Kahn. Even if we got Rose, would that fix us? Would he be motivated? He got lucky as a team that should win in the 40's got the no. 1 pick.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Maybe they should just disband the franchise, WNBA style.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cousins is the true C that the T-Wolves need.

Love or Jefferson need to be traded for a wing or upgrade at PG(in which case Flynn can be traded as well)
If TWolves get Gay. I would be looking to trade him for CP3.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

hroz you're crazy. Hornets are NOT trading CP3...especially not for Rudy Gay of all people.

Truthfully, you guys should probably just draft Wes Johnson. Cousins does make some sense, but unless they already have a plan in the works to get rid of Love or Jefferson...Wes fits really well (plus I'm sure Flynn would be happy to see him on his team again).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You might have to take a bad contract with Paul. (See Posey/Okafor prefer Posey) but its worth it for Paul.

Trading either Jefferson or Love is imperative though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/443553-hornets-trying-move-paul.html

Gay > Carter & Nelson


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's a MISERABLE deal. Vince Carter and Jameer Nelson for Chris Paul? I wouldn't even be able to laugh at that GM over the phone because I would have hung up after hearing "We're prepared to offer you Vince.." (click).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL thats what im saying.

How can anything not be better than Carter. The only way you could make it worse would be offer Lewis.

And apparently the Hornets are actually considering it.
I mean how can they say no to Gay and filler. When they are considering Carter and Nelson.


----------

